# New oak Barrel: Cleaning after break in



## west_end (Mar 19, 2014)

I ordered my first oak barrel yesterday. I am going to break it in by fermenting a Grand Cru California Chardonnay Kit in it. After that, I will have another Chardonnay and three cabs lined up ready to go for oaking and aging.

The question is how do I clean and sanitized the barrel after the primary fermentation of the chardonnay is done? 

I have seen this as a recommendation for treating a new barrel before the first use

Mix 1 lb Barokleen with 5 gallons of water, soak in barrel for 3 days. Drain and flush 3 times with water. Rinse with a solution of 2 oz. metabisulphite, 1 oz. citric acid and 2 gallons water, then finally rinse with plain water.

Or can I flush it with water and just use Star San to sanitize it? 

Thanks


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 19, 2014)

I just rinse with hot water. 

I have two barrels; and with both, I did the break in, then filled with sulfited water for a few days to be sure it was clean, and no leaks appeared. From there, I usually rinse with hot water, and will occasionally throw a little sulfited water in there for a bit just to let the fumes work.


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 19, 2014)

Yep, I have four. I hose em out with fresh water. Not too hard of spray, you don't want to knock off any of the inside (wood) of the barrel. shake well to get any fines or tartaric acid crystal loose and out. Dump in 500ml or so of KMETA sanitizing solution. Stopper. Roll the barrel all around to hit all the sides/surfaces. let stand for a few minutes, drain well, refill!


----------



## sdelli (Mar 23, 2014)

ibglowin said:


> Yep, I have four. I hose em out with fresh water. Not too hard of spray, you don't want to knock off any of the inside (wood) of the barrel. shake well to get any fines or tartaric acid crystal loose and out. Dump in 500ml or so of KMETA sanitizing solution. Stopper. Roll the barrel all around to hit all the sides/surfaces. let stand for a few minutes, drain well, refill!




Yep..... That's exactly what I do too... Just ordered my 6th.... Gona try a French this time!


Sam


----------

